# Flexipads Microfibre DA pads.....



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone using these? I am thinking of ordering some to try, however I notice the recommended speed is 2500 opm against 4800/3800 for the Meguiars system.

I've tried the CG microfibre cutting pads at 4800 and they worked really well (better than the Megs pads which fell to bits), so I was wondering if it would be safe to use the Flexipads at the same speed and if not what difference will having to work at 2500 have?


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

No-one?


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I've heard the flexipad Microfibre pads are really good but I am yet to try myself.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Been using these for a while now and find that they work very well with no issues,
the cutting pad when used with menz 3.02 on hard clear/ceramic clear makes light
work of removing defects whilst leaving a smoother finish. in short they are well worth
having in your kit.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dennis said:


> Been using these for a while now and find that they work very well with no issues,
> the cutting pad when used with menz 3.02 on hard clear/ceramic clear makes light
> work of removing defects whilst leaving a smoother finish. in short they are well worth
> having in your kit.


Do you run them at low op'm Dennis? Think I saw them on autobrite, thinking about something o work with the 3401? Wondered if these would be up to like my surfbufs?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Do you run them at low op'm Dennis? Think I saw them on autobrite, thinking about something o work with the 3401? Wondered if these would be up to like my surfbufs?


On a hard clear i find a high speed will make good progress, give them
a try and you'll wonder why you never tried them sooner.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

dennis said:


> On a hard clear i find a high speed will make good progress, give them
> a try and you'll wonder why you never tried them sooner.


Consider it done pal :thumb: cheers


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

I found them very durable and efficient.










One set with flexipads mf pads and Menzerna PF2500.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Cheers folks, think I'll give them a try :thumb:


----------



## Toko (Aug 6, 2012)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
Very good quality Microfibre Pad Cutting Pad.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

do you use them with rotary? What speeds/technique is recommended on rotary for MF pads..:thumb:

Thanks in advance


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

sicko said:


> do you use them with rotary? What speeds/technique is recommended on rotary for MF pads..:thumb:
> 
> Thanks in advance


Further - rotary and/or DA?

I'm stuck in two minds, upgrade to a rotary polisher, or give MF pads a go.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'm stuck in two minds, upgrade to a rotary polisher, or give MF pads a go.


I'm stuck in the same situation. I decided to try MF pads.
I'm choosing between *Flexipads *and *Optimum *MF pads - can't decide which! Any suggestions?


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I don't see the point of them myself.

Neither does the manufacturer, it says so right on the packet: "no swirl cutting action".

...If they can't be used to reduce swirls what are good are they?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Turbo Tony said:


> I don't see the point of them myself.
> 
> Neither does the manufacturer, it says so right on the packet: "no swirl cutting action".
> 
> ...If they can't be used to reduce swirls what are good are they?


They work pretty well at swirl removal on ceramic clears so anything else is easy.


----------



## Glaschu (Sep 16, 2012)

Turbo Tony said:


> I don't see the point of them myself.
> 
> Neither does the manufacturer, it says so right on the packet: "no swirl cutting action".
> 
> ...If they can't be used to reduce swirls what are good are they?


I think it means that they'll cut without leaving swirls, rather than they don't have a cutting action. Had they meant that the pads didn't remove swirls they would have said "no swirl-cutting action".

Cutting pads that didn't cut would be kind of pointless


----------



## 3R PROJECT (Jul 14, 2012)

Stick them on the rotary with a medium polish and they will chew paint if that is what you need .


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered my 6" Flexipads microfibre cutting pads today. I'm planning to try them on Mercedes and Volkswagen soon:buffer:


----------



## Toko (Aug 6, 2012)

There are 2 types of Microfibre Pads from Flexipads : 
- Cutting disc
- Finishing disc.

Which also have 4 different size : 2", 3", 5", 6" on each type.

These products are very nice, you should try.

Thank you


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Recently I've tried Flexipads MF cutting disc. I've worked on rock-hard Volkswagen paint. I can say that I'm quite dissapointed with cutting ability of this pad. Actually I can compare its cutting ability to Meg's yellow polishing pad, which gave similar results. After I gave up, I've put on the Meg's maroon cutting pad and achieved much better cutting ability. (Worked on DA with Meg's UC as compound).


----------

